# NetworkManager-0.8-r1 crashes with ifnet plugin

## nero37

Updated today to the latest stable networkmanager-0.8-r1 and it enables the ifnet plugin by default. NetworkManager now crashes when it starts if the plugin is enabled.

Manualy running: NetworkManager --no-daemon

```

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

(NetworkManager:27528): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.

This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.

The overwriting error message was: Could not load plugin 'ifnet': /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

NetworkManager: <ERROR>   [1282396108.758891] main (): Failed to initialize the network manager: Key file does not have key 'WWANEnabled'

NetworkManager: traceback:

NetworkManager:    NetworkManager(main+0xf89) [0x43a9d9]

NetworkManager:    /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fc00d637bbd]

NetworkManager:    NetworkManager() [0x41bb19]

Trace/breakpoint trap
```

The library libnm-settings-plugin-ifnet.so is missing. Is this supposed to be provided by NetworkManager or is it a different package?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi nero37.

I hab similar problems with it.

If it works for you before, try to restore your old knetworkmanager conf. file.

Then it should work again, as it did for me.

Much success.

----------

## nero37

Hi, thanks for the advice but I'm using gnome and nm-applet. 

I disabled the plugin in the config file '/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf', changed 'plugins=ifnet,keyfile' to 'plugins=keyfile'

----------

## nero37

The Bug has already been reported.

----------

